# Well s h i t it happened again no trt and 546 test



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2020)

Maybe some remember a few yrs ago, maybe 5ish, i went off trt and had my levels checked? 

Well ive been off trt now for 2 years and had recent blood:

Total test 546
Free test. 61

Total estrogen like 200 wtf

Cholesterol 309 wtf 

Now granted i have been lazzy for 2 yrs and eating everything and not just chicken and rice and diet type crap, but a ton of crap...

So i guess its time to focus on adding slabs of muscles again and dieting before that statin is introduced and they buy me a coffin from costco...


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2020)

Impressive total testosterone numbers for having come off trt and being sedentary. 

Now get to work.


----------



## Beserker (Feb 6, 2020)

Isn’t 8-20ish normal total T?  60 is phenomenal!  Great numbers there, but Estrogen is crazy, holy hell.  I would retest.  
That cholesterol is bad news.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 6, 2020)

How old are you Bro?  ... as others have said T numbers look good (total T off the charts) ... but E is very high and cholesterol needs to be closely monitored and brought down ... 

You did not say if your currently working out ... that would be the place to focus ... get back into a routine ... add in some cardio for general fitness ... what would say your body fat is currently ...?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2020)

Good numbers t wise. You don't need trt.

If dr doesn't want to help you with the estrogen, take some aromasin and knock it down yourself.

They are def going to put you on a statin, and you should probably listen to the Dr.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> How old are you Bro?  ... as others have said T numbers look good (total T off the charts) ... but E is very high and cholesterol needs to be closely monitored and brought down ...
> 
> You did not say if your currently working out ... that would be the place to focus ... get back into a routine ... add in some cardio for general fitness ... what would say your body fat is currently ...?




im am 4lower 40's only ever had this high of test levels off trt one other time so im bumbfounded

getting back into the routine

body fat, honestly a bit, but im skinny fat... stomach area only....

im gonna get retested in a few weeks for everything


----------



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Impressive total testosterone numbers for having come off trt and being sedentary.
> 
> Now get to work.




i know right? thats why it throws me for a loop honestly....been doing completely nothing.... sleeping, eating like a slob (cholesterol shows this), and bammo over 500 hundro hahaha


i need to get my labs rechecked in a week or so to see if anything has been scuewd....


----------

